# Snow pics from Boulder, CO



## Love2fish (Jan 3, 2007)

Alright Gentleman, you wanted to see more photos... here they are. The house, The road, The dog (a Ridgeback, from Africa...so not exactly built for snow thus his jacket...), We've had three storms in three weeks for a total of about 4 feet. I live at 7000' and plow my private drive with a '74 scout. The Scout in the photo is the backup... She's a bit tired and ready to be retired. Anyway, more snow coming they say... argggh! 
Steve


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

no pictures


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm extremely jealous of the snow. Looks like you have yourself a nice cabin as well.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

That does it !!!! Whats a guy got to do in order to find a job out there!?! Ive seen enough pictures of the snow , now I just want to go there and enjoy it myself. What IS the average snowfall in that area ?


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

nice pictures and that looks like an awesome house you have there. i hate to high jack a thread but how hard are those to heat and maintain? ive heard there is alot of work in a log house to keep them in good shape?


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Off topic:

Nice ridgeback. They are a fun dog. I have to ask, where did you locate him?


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Love2fish;348375 said:


> ... Anyway, more snow coming they say... argggh!
> Steve


Double argggh!

About this time I am a bit tired of snow and ready to go fishing. Which reminds me, gotta clear 4 ft of snow off the garage roof today... before she collapses on the boat.

Truck & plow ain't been in the garage since before Christmas, and they need a break too.


----------



## Love2fish (Jan 3, 2007)

*Western Plow! You're right!*

Thanks so far...Very good info. Anyway, you guys are right. She's a Western Plow. Is there any reason not to use this old thing? I will have to find or fabricate a mounting bracket for the K5... any ideas how hard that'll be or what that'll cost? Perhaps it would be cheaper/ better to find a newer plow with a bracket that'll work.

Also, I take it then the narower tires are better? This may be a given, but I intend (as I have with the Scout) to keep her chained up on all fours throughout the winter.

To anser a few questions... Log Cabins... Lotta work? Thanks for the nice comments. They ARE a lotta work Especially at this elevation, the sun is intense and thus the cabin requires a coat of stain every three years. There also difficult to keep air tight. Even with todays synthetic chinking, the log butt ends are the weak link and one must seal every one of them. Very time consuming. Still, they're nice to live in and they fit in with the environment.

Where did I locate my Ridgeback? Actually, through the local rescue. Amazing, I know, but there was a four-year old boy that was vying for attention with the dog and abusing him to the point where th parents were worried something would happen. I've had him 8 1/2 years...

Average snowfall? Go here... http://www.cdc.noaa.gov/Boulder/bouldersnow.html

Thanks Guys!


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Shuda put the plow on the Scout before the snow! Sweet pics. ooops maybe it is on there, just buried.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Love2fish;348375 said:


> Alright Gentleman, you wanted to see more photos... here they are. The house, The road, The dog (a Ridgeback, from Africa...so not exactly built for snow thus his jacket...), We've had three storms in three weeks for a total of about 4 feet. I live at 7000' and plow my private drive with a '74 scout. The Scout in the photo is the backup... She's a bit tired and ready to be retired. Anyway, more snow coming they say... argggh!
> Steve


Those pics make me want to move :waving:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

PrimoSR;1047480 said:


> Those pics make me want to move :waving:


Holy Thread dig.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Once the wife get home from HH I will have to "pay attention to her" and not PS!


----------



## The Cow Man (Oct 21, 2010)

Wish i lived there.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I used to  I was there a week ago to show it to my girlfriend and she really liked it...


----------

